# It's Supposed to be Mom's Day...



## parallel (May 10, 2015)

... but when Mom decides she wants to have a crawfish and shrimp boil... it's everyone's day.


----------



## Grunt (May 10, 2015)

Dang, brother! I haven't had any crawfish yet this season. 

My jealousy meter is pegging high right now.

Looks like fun was had by all...and that equals a "great day".


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 10, 2015)

DUDE!


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (May 10, 2015)

Dammit. The voices in my head were telling me to get on the bike and start riding west this morning - now I know why.


----------



## x SF med (May 11, 2015)

Cuz, dat's one ol big mess o bugs, cher...


----------



## parallel (May 12, 2015)

The leftovers from Mother's Day 2015 in the form of a delicious crawfish pie... you know... like that song; *♪♫♪ * "Jambalaya and a crawfish pie and file gumbo Cause tonight I'm gonna see my ma cher amio" *♪♫♪ *


----------



## Dienekes (May 13, 2015)

parallel said:


> *♪♫♪ * "Jambalaya and a crawfish pie and file gumbo Cause tonight I'm gonna see my ma cher amio" *♪♫♪ *



Son of a gun we'll have big fun on the bayou. 
Won't find stuff that good anywhere else. Dang, I love Louisiana.


----------



## x SF med (May 14, 2015)

parallel said:


> The leftovers from Mother's Day 2015 in the form of a delicious crawfish pie... you know... like that song; *♪♫♪ * "Jambalaya and a crawfish pie and file gumbo Cause tonight I'm gonna see my ma cher amio" *♪♫♪ *



Clifton Chenier on the stereo and a bug pot pie...  Tres Bon! Mon ami, Tres Bon!


----------

